# My Brick Smoker / Cooker Project



## Feez (Dec 6, 2009)

The foundation was poured in 2002. I had the basic footprint done about 4 courses high before winter set in 2002. Over the next 5 years I would pull the tarp off, think about it for two weeks, scribble on my note pad some more, and then cover it up again. August 2008 I got serious. Other than my 40 hour job, this project is ALL I did for 6 months. So you could say the project took 6 months or 6 years, depending on your perspective. A couple people "helped", well between me and you, hindered. The only real help I had was a neighbor who owns a towtruck helped put the 480 pound slab on top.







This picture was a typical day and brings back memories. This was the scene, my life, for 6 months. Cooking something on the temporary pit, running bricks around with the riding mower, buying a bucket of sand with the car trailer. The bricks had moss from sitting for 6 years and I had to scrub them all with bleach.































The "bird house" (as it was named by my kids) (looks more like an outhouse) is storage. Anything that won't freeze or rot stays out in the bird house. Before the bird house was built I would make 13 trips back to the house for stuff I forgot. Everything stays out there. Bug spray, plates and forks, charcoal, salt..... We have smoked salmon, jerky, other fish, jerky, ham, jerky, bacon, and jerky so far.


----------



## sly13 (Dec 6, 2009)

That is very cool really nice job. I would say all your notepad scribbling paid off. Rep to you.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 6, 2009)

That is ****** awesome !!! I often think about attempting something like that....... but my back yard needs some real changes first. Very well done !


----------



## Guarddog1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that is a guy that is very very serious about food. I eat more for nutrition than enjoyment. But that thing is awesome very nice work.


----------



## jburlingham (Dec 6, 2009)

That is an outdoor cooking arena and one hell of a piece of artwork


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 6, 2009)

*AWESOME!!!*...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 6, 2009)

Great work!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice looking, all the hard work paid off.


----------



## Feez (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words!

I've got to respond to the comment _"I eat more for nutrition than enjoyment". _I used to feel exactly the same way. But this became a hobby to me, cooking out back is an adventure. I still believe a nice restaurant is a waste of time and money.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 6, 2009)

Feez
awesome job, I have been mentally building a similar back yard beast but mine would be a pizza oven as well. your design is very similar to a domed pizza oven.
A


----------



## johncinco (Dec 8, 2009)

I dunno, Its just not quite big enough. :hmm3grin2orange:

I get started on projects like that myself. Its good to fianlly see them done and off your mind. Looks like a good place to sit with friends.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 8, 2009)

I also added rep points for this post.I too have a smoker and enjoy all that comes from it, however what I have is in no way comparable to the gorgous monument you have constructed.

For a newbie ya dun well!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow awesome Very well thought out and built.

My Grandpa built a little one forty years ago or so. Well actually he built it twice. And the third time he had someone else build it as he could not get it to draft right.

Its about done now. The bricks are crumbling and the last few fires we had in it cleaning up around the yard have finished it off...






Billy


----------



## taylor6400 (Dec 8, 2009)

A few questions as a fellow smoker...is this a cold smoker, or hot smoker, or can you control the temp enough for both? In the last picture, the vent on the bottom, is that your draft control? Does it do well holding a steady temp? Got my wheels a turnin with this post!! Got any pics with it smokin meat? Or with your smoking area door open?


----------



## Feez (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, Cowboy! That's an impressive picture.
My draft is a good bit too strong. I had no plans to work with, and I just winged it. For now when I'm cooking on the charcoal grill I have a cookie sheet I use to regulate the top of the chimney.

Again guys, thanks for the input it means a lot to me.


----------



## Feez (Dec 8, 2009)

*Taylor6400*

I've tried the smoker about 12 - 15 times. It's still a learning curve for me. The low temps are no problem. Above 180 it is more challenging. It can go to 250 without a problem, but keeping it at 200 is a chore. Requires many beers! Since it is so new to me the wood started out green. I got lucky and fell into some apple wood. I also have a bunch of cherry. As it seasons it gets hotter. The white vent on the front is very effective. I carefully tap it between 1/4 and 3/4 open. I swear this is luck as far as the design goes. When the wood was new it was open the whole way, and sometimes we had to crack the door open for 10 minutes. There is also a hole lower left of the wooden door that serves as a drain hole and an emergency cold air hole. (lower left of pic 6) Lowering the temperature fast involves pulling the grey rag out.

I do have some advice for somebody building something permanent. Consider the prevailing winds! On a bad day I have had smoke coming out the white vent all day! Mine is oriented 180 degrees wrong!

Since this came up, a funny story;
A 23 year old neighbor lady was looking at it and she said, "that's nice, where are you going to put it?"....... (I don't need to explain my answer here)

Here's 3 more pics and a video. The dude in the video is NOT me! (I'm 48) a 20 year old buddy of mine is in the learning curve with me. The inside looks small on the pictures, it is 16 X 32 the oven racks are removable and there is a heavy angle iron in the top to hang something big.











This is smoked salmon. I called it crack cocaine, after you taste it, you will steal from your mother to get more!






<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/feez45/JerkyVideo.flv">


----------



## cableguy256 (Dec 8, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have read this thread..... enough reading for now though...........gotta go out in my yard and pick a spot to build on!! lol Awesome job Feez.. if I ever get around to building something like this, I can only hope it turns out as good as yours did!


----------

